# please help me



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all 'Pushca's spaying op went very well but I am very worried as never had a dog before and I love her so much.
She was very woozy last night but today she's a bit brighter but keeps whimpering. I've given her her pain killers this morning with her food but firstly how do I keep her still? do I cuddle her or will it hurt her? 
Thankyou
I am just so unsure what to do for her?
Thankyou so much everyone...oh when do I have to put that awful cone thing on? She didn't really like it last night so I took it off.....


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I'm afraid I can't offer any advice as we haven't been through that yet but will be on Monday  I haven't got a clue how I'm supposed to stop Lolly from jumping on the furniture or keep her calm! 
I'll be watching the answers to your thread with interest.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I take it she has just been spayed?

If so some dogs get over the anaesthetic quicker than others so don't worry if she is still a bit woozy.

Let her sleep as much as she wants and try not to disturb her. When she feels brighter ( they bounce back quickly so watch out) you have to keep an eye on them and make sure they are not over active.

I'm afraid you just have to watch all time or as best as you can. Give her some chews or chew toys that will keep her occupied and quiet without the need to be running around.

Yes you can cuddle her- though bear in mind at present she may not want this- but normally most do by day 2 or 3.

With the cone if you are watching her then you can leave it off- however at night is when they can lick and pick at their stitches and this they must not do so would advise you to put it on at night.

I have heard of owners who do not use the cone ( I didn't) but buy baby vests with the poppers underneath and put them in that. It stops them from getting at stitches and is more comfortable than the cone- so you could try this perhaps.

But it will be ok hun- they bounce back quick. Just be careful and watchful and also you will have a post-op check with your vets too.

Did the vet not provide you with an after care sheet?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey, my lot all vairyed after their opps, Gypsy was woozy for about 2 or three days, just didnt move, we had to make her go out for a pee. Incan was bright as a button and howling to get home, Echo bounced from the froor to the wall at the back of the couch on the day after her opp, Delta was fidgety just couldnt settle. 

get her some new chews and try to keep her settled, she will be a bit uncomfertable and not realy know whats going on. 

hugs are fine but just watch round her tummy, if you going to pick her up supot her by putting your arms around her chest and her bum so you dont press on her tummy. 


give her a day or two and she will be her normaly self, but nor rugh play and only gentle exorsize.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty took 5 days before she was even vaguely back to normal and in this time would barely get out of her bed, so much so i was getting really worried. She never seemed obviously in pain but did just keep herself very still which I assume was the most comfortable thing to do. She didn't seem to want to eat much either which worried me. However day 6 it was like she'd never had the op and she was totally back to her normal self. Betty went for a check up at the vets 48 hours after the op and i think this ks standard so unless she really seems unwell then just see what the vet says then. Betty was sick a couple of times after the op so don't be surprised by this. As someone told me it takes humans a good while to recover from a hysterectomy and this is basically what our little dogs have been through. x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Thankyou all so much we've been for a gentle walk around the block but she saw a cat and got a bit excited so we came home. she's curled up at my feet now so we'll stay in today and I think she's panicking I'll leave her! Yes, the vets want to see her Weds so he can see that all is okay...think I am just a bit neurotic but so want her to know I didn't want to do it to her...


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*re sapaying*



flounder_1 said:


> I'm afraid I can't offer any advice as we haven't been through that yet but will be on Monday  I haven't got a clue how I'm supposed to stop Lolly from jumping on the furniture or keep her calm!
> I'll be watching the answers to your thread with interest.


I'll keep you posted on her developments then you will know what to expect. She seems fine now just tired it was the whimpering that upset me and those big brown eyes looked so sad....oh dear.....


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Betty took 5 days before she was even vaguely back to normal and in this time would barely get out of her bed, so much so i was getting really worried. She never seemed obviously in pain but did just keep herself very still which I assume was the most comfortable thing to do. She didn't seem to want to eat much either which worried me. However day 6 it was like she'd never had the op and she was totally back to her normal self. Betty went for a check up at the vets 48 hours after the op and i think this ks standard so unless she really seems unwell then just see what the vet says then. Betty was sick a couple of times after the op so don't be surprised by this. As someone told me it takes humans a good while to recover from a hysterectomy and this is basically what our little dogs have been through. x


Thank you yes the vet mentioned she may be sick and have a sore tummy in and out no doubt.
She's just a bit listless so will be staying very near to keep her secure. and she's had a bowl of the fabulous 'lily's kitchen' blimey I could eat that....


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

glitzydebs said:


> think I am just a bit neurotic but so want her to know I didn't want to do it to her...


I really understand how you feel. We love our dogs so much and seeing them suffering as a result of something that we chose to get done is really hard. But just remember that you have done it for her benefit and she will soon be back to her normal self. I had my last dog spayed and that made me determined to get a male this time! Even then I hated getting him neutered. It's tough, but only for a few days, then she'll be fine.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, I felt exactly the same as Helen - it will be a boy next time!

Rosie's stitches didn't heal properly to begin with, so we had even longer to wait till she was back to normal, but our problem was that, on the afternoon of the op, when we brought her home, she was jumping and running around with the kids as normal and it was difficult to try and stop her. So if Pushca is being a bit quiet, maybe you could try to look on it as a good thing in the short term - she is conserving energy and just making sure she is healing properly before she gets back to her normal self (unlike my idiot dog!).

I hope she is back to giving you hugs soon, it sounds like you need one as much as she does :hug:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh dear, I feel for you and your little lady. I must admit I was wary about having a bitch for this reason as obviously its a much bigger op than for the boys! I'm sure she will be absolutely fine in a few days and you will be able to stop worrying. I did use the lampshade on Weller but not due to the fact he would pull at the stitches, those he wasn't worried about, It was due to the shaving of his boy bits........wow was that itchy!!!!!!!!!! Poor boy couldn't walk more than 3 steps without wanting to sit and nibble himself. He definately did not appreciate his brazilian!!!!
If she doesn't mind going in her crate perhaps she would appreciate a bit of peace and quiet in there, keep her a bit more restricted. Good luck and I hope pushcha feels better really soon.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Oh dear, I feel for you and your little lady. I must admit I was wary about having a bitch for this reason as obviously its a much bigger op than for the boys! I'm sure she will be absolutely fine in a few days and you will be able to stop worrying. I did use the lampshade on Weller but not due to the fact he would pull at the stitches, those he wasn't worried about, It was due to the shaving of his boy bits........wow was that itchy!!!!!!!!!! Poor boy couldn't walk more than 3 steps without wanting to sit and nibble himself. He definately did not appreciate his brazilian!!!!
> If she doesn't mind going in her crate perhaps she would appreciate a bit of peace and quiet in there, keep her a bit more restricted. Good luck and I hope pushcha feels better really soon.


Yes, Rosie was itchy as anything too! And she got razor burn, poor thing.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*re Pushca*

Ah thankyou so much. I feel so sad for her but will be positive and yes I do need a hug I think and I'm too scared to hug Pushca!!
Thanks again


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Debi, you've had me in tears  My cocker had a big operation earlier this year, you just feel so helpless don't you? She'll know how much you love her though


----------

